# WOLTK und die PVP Berufe



## phenox (30. Juni 2008)

Huhu liebe gemeinde, was werdet ihr für berufe mit wotlk nehmen um < stats zu bekommen

momentan sind es ja enchanter (ringe) und juwe (epic gems und trinkets) (so wie ich) ,der schriftgelehrte wird eines dieser berufe bestimmt ablösen.

Aber welchen was meint ihr welchen beruf sollte man zugunsten von dem schriftgelehrten verlehrnen um möglichst bessere stats zu haben?

Lg sbsz


----------



## Gahid (7. Juli 2008)

wieso wartest du nicht bis rezepte dafür im web erschienen sind? angenommen du kannst dieses schriftrollen zeug noch zusätzlich auf was zaubern, oder es wie "rolle der beweglickeit" zb nutzen hast du viel gold wirklich zum fenster rausgeworfen... also ich würd warten... ist aber deine sache


----------



## Ishandria (9. Juli 2008)

Mein Todesritter wird Schriftgelehrter...
Ich frag mich wie Blizzard sich das überhaupt vorstellt o0
Todesritter startet mit lvl55 und seine Berufe?


----------



## Gahid (16. Juli 2008)

das ist auch sehr schwer mal eben nen beruf hochzuskillen


----------



## Scharamo (16. Juli 2008)

Warum schwer ? Du bist lvl 55 und hast ein Mount... also kannst dir deine Sachen schnell zusammenfarmen... Wenn ich mit meinem Main Verzauberkunst skillen möchte kann ich auch nicht bei 300 anfangen weil der rest zu low ist...


----------



## Gahid (16. Juli 2008)

das war ironie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (23. Juli 2008)

Mach Bergbau - dann hast du nen Ausdauer Buff :-)


----------

